# Bootfair Spiers? Infill



## jimi43 (20 Sep 2010)

Another hidden gem found nestling in a pile of junk this weekend....







I nearly missed it but the Bristol lever just poked out from the pile of rust and caught my eye...






The important bit...the sole...is as flat as a pancake...indeed it reflects a perfect image so I have no worries there!

I need to remove the rust from the sides and generally restore the metalwork but this is such an abused beauty that I think a full restoration is necessary....

The previous owner did his utmost to obscure the maker's name for some unfathomable reason...but you can just read "SPIERS" under his bashing about with letter stamps!






That was not all that was bashed...totally amazing since all you have to do is unlock the lever to get the iron and cap out but the back has suffered from a few thwacks....






Mr Jenkins or Mr HJE....obviously used this plane with gusto...the front infill is badly worn and chipped out...sadly these infills are history...






....and what happened to the lever cap screw is anybody's guess...






....snapped and brazed by a blind man is my guess!!!

So...what to do with this baby....

Well....firstly...when I get a moment to myself the infills are out of there...and the lever cap to restore that....

Then to derust and flatten the sides and gently clean off the sole...

Make some new infills....(here we go again!) and make a new iron for her....(fun) and last but not least....source a new screw for the lever cap...

Any ideas where I can get just a screw guys and gals?

I particularly love this shape of plane....and can't afford a Holtey....so I guess for £2.50 it is worth doing something with....

More to come and in my blog.....

Watch this space!

Jim


----------



## Blister (20 Sep 2010)

Nice find 

As you say a little Gem :wink:


----------



## GazPal (20 Sep 2010)

Nice find! :wink: 

I'd source some bronze/brass dowel and cut a matching thread into it before brazing the original cap screw head in place, OR - if there's plenty of leaway for adjustment - simply shorten the existing screw and have the screw head re-brazed into place on the longer section.

It may prove possible to polish the cap back to an even surface before having some kind engraver re-engrave Spiers name/logo onto it.


----------



## Racers (20 Sep 2010)

Hi, Jim

Nice plane! I guess the user was a little to heavy handed with the adjustment hammer.

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (20 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys.

Yes GP....my plan if I can't find a period replacement is to do exactly that...there being enough thread to cut square and rebraze the top.

I am not entirely sure if the top of the original screw...the "knob" is original. I have a feeling it is another piece of hardware which would "do" as I have not been able to find a similar pattern in my quick Google search.

In fact...I can't find a similar shaped infill at all (so far) so any pics or links anyone has to help me restore this would be most gratefully received.

I am also not sure if I want to leave the war wounds on the lever cap or restore it with an engraved "Spiers" mark. I guess someone somewhere may be able to re-engrave or stamp...needs more research.

More to come....

Jim


----------



## Aled Dafis (27 Sep 2010)

Jimi

Sorry for the delay in replying to you, but thanks all the same for getting in touch.

That's a real gem of a plane, and one that I've never seen before. My Murlands tool value guide has a very similar dovetailed plane, but with a wedge as opposed to a lever cap. The version in the book is noted as being quite rare, and worth £200-400, yours might even be rarer and thus worth a little more.

If you still intend to restore this plane, I'd firstly try to remove the infills, by gently tapping the rivets with a parallel pin punch over a block of wood with a hole in. Be carefull however, as early planes were sometimes screwed together, and the heads of the screws lapped flush.

Let me know how you get on.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## jimi43 (27 Sep 2010)

Hi Aled

Nice to see you back in the neighbourhood again my friend and thanks for the information on the plane.

I didn't realise that it would be worth that much...indeed that worries me a tad now as I am in more of a quandry as to whether to restore completely or not.

The infills are actually held in my screws on either side as you can just see from the top picture. The slots are still visible but gently trying to release them is proving fruitless as I anticipated it would after so many years.

On one side the edge of the screw thread is just visible below the damaged front infill....

I would appreciate your further consideration on this baby...it is such a shame that the infills are so damaged...and I want to get this working again as - although I perfectly understand the need for originality especially in rare examples....I also believe a tools should be used and not just collected.

I think I am very much on the fence on this one and would appreciate any views from folk more clued up than me.

I just love them for what they are and my leaning is to make this one beautiful again and at the same time, functional.

I was trying to source some box....I think I may have found some big enough...

What do you think?

I am a little lost!

Jim


----------



## AndyT (28 Sep 2010)

Jimi,

Veering off topic a bit you say you are trying to source some box.

I can't be certain, as it was one of those things I meant to go back and look at but got distracted, but at the Westonbirt Festival of the Tree I'm fairly sure I saw a pile of box logs in the Friends of Westonbirt tent. They were logs, 2-3" diameter, maybe 6-10" long.

It could be worth getting in touch with them - see http://www.fowa.org.uk/ for contact details; you'd need to persuade someone to do you a favour as they are normally only geared up for cash sales in person at their monthly wood sales.

As for the bootfair plane, is there a case for compromise here? Sharpen the existing blade to working condition but keep it as a thoroughly well-worn tool? After all, if you need to use something for hours of work, you do have some other examples to choose from, and planes don't have to be pretty to work properly!


----------



## Racers (28 Sep 2010)

Hi, Jim

How about leaving most of the infill in and just replacing the damaged sections? that way it would remain mostly orignal and you wouldnt have to do so much work on it. Its what I would do to it.


Pete


----------



## jimi43 (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the link to some box....I will try that today and let you know how I get on.

I am leaning towards the historical value being paramount...both of you are confirming my leaning...

If one infill were missing like on my last one...then it wouldn't be an issue to decide but this is entirely different....I am on the cusp. 

As for sharpening the existing iron...sadly there isn't one. That one in the picture is out of my coffin...to test it. It did have a cap iron and a bit of plastic wedge from a door!!!!!

Pete....that is interesting...I was thinking about this option too the other day and sort of discounted it on the basis of blending. I wanted to put a cap on the front one using matching stock but I am not sure I am capable of hiding the splice....maybe I am selling myself short but I didn't want to end up turning a swan with a broken leg into a duckling! Advice here might encourage this avenue of thought.

In waiting to decide I shall get a suitable iron...the sole is now so flat it lifts plate glass with a touch of oil and suction pressure...and I will get her singing and in the meantime....mull over the infill options.

Many thanks guys...this feedback is very valuable to me.


Jim


----------



## bodgermatic (28 Sep 2010)

jimi43":148d2baa said:


> I am not entirely sure if the top of the original screw...the "knob" is original. I have a feeling it is another piece of hardware which would "do" as I have not been able to find a similar pattern in my quick Google search.



Something about this doesn't ring true. I think it's the original, badly repaired. If you were going to braze a new top onto a broken screw, you wouldn't include lots of (non-functional because of the braze) thread from the replacement top - you'd shorten the screw as GazPal proposed.

And if you had a screw that happened to be the same pitch/diameter as the original, you wouldn't take the top off that to attach it to the original bottom. You'd just use the whole thing as a replacement.

In fact, the way the repair has been done, you could braze any suitable bit of metal to the top to form a knob - the fact that isn't what's happened suggests that someone's wanted to keep the original screw.

Good luck with the restoration!


----------



## AndyT (28 Sep 2010)

Jimi - for a replacement blade, and maybe a cap screw if you want to replace it, you could try giving Charles Stirling a ring - I know he's got a lot of new old stock of blades, and has a lot of relevant experience of details from sourcing parts for his own infill kits - as discussed on here before.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post502778.html?highlight=#502778

I'm not on commission - it just feels like an obvious option to me with it being so local!


----------



## jimi43 (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Andy...

Forgot about that thread...will call him to see what he has tomorrow....

Well we are getting on with the Spiers infill plane....and one thing I was trying to figure out was - is this REALLY a Spiers of Ayr Scottish plane.

Clearly, there are planes out there that are a bit of a mix of other parts...Norris caps abound and I often think that many a "Norris" has been sold on FleaBay which isn't quite all what it seems.

Spiers of Ayr are a little less well known and this plane strikes me as an honest plane but I was struggling to see the magic words on the lever cap....remember this picture....






Then just today...I was looking down at the front infill and all the letters came into immediate focus...






The bloody logo is upside down....and even though bashed about is very clear now! How strange...but very pleasing at the same time!

Next came the cap screw. Remember the bastardised welding job?






I am still looking for another cap screw...but in the meantime I took the top off with a hacksaw....then sawed the poorly brazed section out and putting the cap in my lathe, drilled out a hole to suit the remaining threaded rod...

I tried to braze the cap back on but I am not good at this...more practice necessary I think...so for now...a quick clean up...some Original Araldite Epoxy and voila!






I made the knob a little more original and practical by filing some knurling on manually...buffed it up a bit to look original and I am pleased with the results. It's about 1/2" short for this iron and cap but with the correct iron and a shield cap iron, I think it will be perfect..

Next...the back infill...for now I want to keep everything original to see how I can tart it up a bit...so first off...getting rid of those horriible rough dents...and just bevelling it a little bit...

Before....






.....and after.....






I think this looks the part..

The front infill is the worst part of this plane...but smoothing that down a bit too...it really was quite smooth and to be honest, I kind of like the planing position...






The sides squared up fine but for the back on both sides...lots of scratching and a hollow that would be difficult to flatten...but I like that feature...it is the result of thousands of hours of use...the metal is actually worn by thumb and finger of some old codger over his and perhaps his son's lifetime. I really love that thought so that little blemish is staying!

So...still seaching for an iron...I will get a parallel one..

See ya later!

Jim


----------



## Racers (30 Sep 2010)

Hi, Jim

That looks loads better.

How about making a blade? its just a lump of O1 steel, I nave made some my self its not to hard to do.

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (30 Sep 2010)

Racers":2xk129rv said:


> Hi, Jim
> 
> That looks loads better.
> 
> ...



Hi Pete

I was thinking about breaking out the oven again...I have just the piece of steel left from my last iron....ALF's keen eye will note another subject of interest on the right....eh ALF?






I will put my hand up here and say I was after a quick fix with a vintage iron...keen as I am to try her out! Then I was going to make my own iron to actually use her!

I just wasn't keen on getting kitted out again







The bootfair on Saturday is the last one until next year..(what SHALL I do then!) so I will try to find a replacement....then if not will whittle up a new iron on Saturday....

The sole is as flat as a pancake...






Lapping on course oxide first...






Going down the grits...






and ending up on 3M lapping film gave such a flat sole...when I tried to pick it up...the surface tension stuck it to the plate glass and lifted it off the bench!!! I had to slide it off!

So I am happy it will shave rather nicely...we shall see!

Watch this space!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Alf (30 Sep 2010)

Ah, sweet peas.... 

No? St Michael's Mount? *she guessed* :-s 

I was wondering about this, and with the proviso that I know diddly squat about infills, but what if the "Spiers" name had been defaced because it wasn't actually a Spiers plane? Did they flog off lever caps and such for DIY infill plane makers? Was just a thought that wouldn't go away.


----------



## jimi43 (30 Sep 2010)

Alf":30e16zqq said:


> Ah, sweet peas....
> 
> No? St Michael's Mount? *she guessed* :-s
> 
> I was wondering about this, and with the proviso that I know diddly squat about infills, but what if the "Spiers" name had been defaced because it wasn't actually a Spiers plane? Did they flog off lever caps and such for DIY infill plane makers? Was just a thought that wouldn't go away.



Indeed...St Michael's Mount it is...where I was wed some 30 years ago to a lass from Marazion! Well spotted! 8) 

I am not sure it is defaced...rather abused as the rest of the plane. The amount of wear is astounding but the sole is perfectly flat. This leads me to believe this was a workhorse for a trade carpenter for many many decades...I mean...how many push forwards does it take to actually wear an indentation with your thumb? :shock: 

It was when I tried to lap the sides I noticed these were at the back exactly where it would be held...amazing! The front infill depression is even more amazing...

Like every tool of this vintage they hold a wealth of history...from their birth as you say...which may have been slightly non-pedigree...to the use and finally to the rusty pile from whence it was reborn!

This is why I love tools...old tools...

I think I should have been an archeologist!  

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## GazPal (2 Oct 2010)

I couldn't agree more in terms of the tales many old hand tools could tell if capable of speech. Seeing old tools resurrected and once again put to their intended use can be very satisfying.

On the point of wear to areas you'd grip, it's pretty traditional to carve, scallop, sand and otherwise match grips and holding points to suit your hand. Quite often to a point where nobody else could comfortably use the same tool without re-modifying or even replacing the grip. My grandfather's planes, saws and chisels were all adapted to suit his grip and even more so as he aged. I've also found my grip has changed by quite a degree over the years. Especially when comparing the handles on old tools from my apprentice years to those I tend to use most often now.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Oct 2010)

GazPal":nc0wigve said:


> I couldn't agree more in terms of the tales many old hand tools could tell if capable of speech. Seeing old tools resurrected and once again put to their intended use can be very satisfying.
> 
> On the point of wear to areas you'd grip, it's pretty traditional to carve, scallop, sand and otherwise match grips and holding points to suit your hand. Quite often to a point where nobody else could comfortably use the same tool without re-modifying or even replacing the grip. My grandfather's planes, saws and chisels were all adapted to suit his grip and even more so as he aged. I've also found my grip has changed by quite a degree over the years. Especially when comparing the handles on old tools from my apprentice years to those I tend to use most often now.



Wow GP...I never knew that! You learn something new every day!

Well I am now very happy to leave the "scallops" especially created...another leaf in the history of this fascinating tool.

If I grip this right handed....the depressions do "feel" right....trouble is I'm a lefty! What shall I do now!  :wink: 

Thanks for that little gem in my knowledge....wonderful!

Jim


----------



## GazPal (2 Oct 2010)

jimi43":ctsjqlte said:


> Wow GP...I never knew that! You learn something new every day!
> 
> Well I am now very happy to leave the "scallops" especially created...another leaf in the history of this fascinating tool.
> 
> ...



Aye, it's not unknown for me to be found whittling away at a newly bought plane handle so it fits my grip and I treat my chisel and hammer shafts in the same way.

If I found it comfortable to use I'd leave as is and enjoy putting it to good use, but would always consider adding the odd judiscious "antiqued" scallop or two if need be. It is your plane afterall is said and done and needs fine tuning for your own use.  Liberon have a nice selection of stains and coloured shellac sticks for such purposes. :wink:


----------



## jimi43 (3 Oct 2010)

Cheers for the tips GP....I have some Liberon sticks and some waxes from that Konig...might try burning some of that into the deep gouges..

Ok Pete...I bit the bullet with that left over piece of O1....my first attempt at a slotted iron....

First to mark it out...







The screw hole was a nightmare as I don't have a metal drill that big and punches would not cut it...(in both senses of the word... :wink: ) but then I remembered I had a series of adjustable reamers...so I started with the biggest drill I had and progressively reamed the rest out...

This was time consuming but the finish is always better with reamers..

Then...how to cut the slot... :?: 

:idea: Dremel with cutting discs....!!!! Worked perfectly!






I've a bit of smoothing to do but I am rather pleased with the first attempt.

I put a bevel on it to check the mouth before I fire it...and it is perfect!






So...it's off to fire it tomorrow...and then temper it in the oven...I feel a roast coming on! 8) 

I am tempted to round off the top rather than angles but for now...I will keep it fairly traditional...






I think I have made the decision now to keep it...she looks quite nice now she's cleaned up...

More later when I have hardened the iron....

Cheers guys and gals...

Jim


----------



## AndyT (3 Oct 2010)

This looks like a really sensible compromise between museum-style preservation of what you bought, and making the plane useful. I think what you are doing is along the lines of how it would have looked if it had been in continuous careful use, being maintained, not abused. Many planes needs a new blade sometime, and you need all the adjustments to work, but with one which is quite old and well-worn, you don't want it to turn into something looking brand new.

Another nice one!


----------



## jimi43 (3 Oct 2010)

Hi Andy...that was the aim my friend...

I fully understand the view that getting out a wire brush and going mad ruins an old tool...simply because it removes all the patina and war wounds which show the history...

Cleaning the grime off the sides and lapping the sole are indeed what a working cabinet maker would have done as a matter of course...not leave it in a rusty dirty state in the bottom of a box.

The infills were damaged and I wanted to make them look worn and not abused. I decided against new infills for this reason. If I could have removed the existing infills and replaced them without damaging them I could have seen how new ones looked..but alas...the screws are there for good now.

Once I have hardened with oil and then tempered in an oven...the iron won't look like pristine steel...and will look the part...new old stock...

Cheers

Jim


----------



## GazPal (4 Oct 2010)

That's a very nice job you've done on the new O1 blade. 

Everything will be up and running before you know it, as well as taking on renewed (More personal) patina once you've begun putting in some reasonable mileage together. :wink:


----------



## yetloh (4 Oct 2010)

Jim,

I agree with Andy, a thoughtful, sensitive approach to an old tool that deserves to be treated with respect and put to use. I am sure the original maker (Spiers or whoever) would approve. Congratulationa.

Jim


----------



## toolsntat (9 Oct 2010)

That's a great little plane you have there and it looks like Spiers could have been the maker although not seen the shape before 8) 8) 

Are there any numbers on the rear of the lever and/or the infill behind the blade as this can indicate made by a manufacturer ?

Andy


----------



## mtt.tr (9 Oct 2010)

If you change the shape then you are just adding to its history for when the time comes and it is passed on


----------



## jimi43 (10 Oct 2010)

I am pretty sure that if the cap is a Spiers then the plane is too...as the screws were definitely flushed at the time of manufacture and they mate correctly with the cap. The other screws are exactly the same....

There are no markings whatsoever on the rear of the cap...the only other markings on the entire plane are the owner names...one reverse embossed as in the old style "Jenkins" and one H.J.E 

I too am an avocate of sensitive restoration to make the tool useful...there is little point in keeping them on shelves for display unless they are all original, in fair nick to start with and thus relay a historical picture. Once as used as this example needed to be restored for use...which I will do...and keep it if (as I believe) it performs superbly.

Most of these old infills are valued simply because they work so well...my other Sorby infill coffin is just beautiful to use as a smoother.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (11 Oct 2010)

Well...I seem to be on a roll today! Must be the sunshine.

This is the third time I have used the kiln...remember this....






I did a bit more reading of Tubal Cain's excellent book "Hardening, Tempering and Heat Treatment", wherein he discusses the physical and chemical changes which go on during the hardening of steel and decided to be very careful with my temperature control...and particularly the line "quench the hot steel when the temperature is on the rise".

Once tempered in the oven again from 200C to cold, without opening the oven....the iron seemed much harder when honing...

A quick whiz over 3M lapping film and creating a secondary bevel at 30 degs....I then fitted...adjusted and tested the plane...

All I can say is WOW!

First with beech....






It is hard to describe how this feels compared with ALL or ANY other plane I have tried...including Cliftons, LNs, Veritas....the best. It is simply a joy.

I haven't even micro-adjusted it yet but it still whisssshes along with no effort whatever...and it is so even....






....one long continuous shaving....






....some willow ribbons....











Cute ain't they....






I am really pleased with this little darling....






....nice to bring her back to life again...this is a keeper for sure....

More later as I fine tune her...

Cheers guys and gals

Jimi


----------



## yetloh (12 Oct 2010)

Fantastic. It must be immensely satisfying to put in all that work and be so richly rewarded.

Jim

I've sent you a PM


----------



## jimi43 (12 Oct 2010)

Hi Jim....I didn't have much time last night as the day ended but today I am off doing a couple of things and then back to play with her again.

Last thing yesterday (getting on for 1am!) I decided to see how she performed on end grain.

I chose the large yew block which was to hand and had a rough cut end...

Considering this is not exactly a low angle jobbie...it worked really well..shavings (abeit small) but not dust!







I could have gone on and remove more to get below the deep saw cut (sorry) but I was knackerd....so more later...

...and I couldn't resist flattening and smoothing the long grain whilst I was at it...






Very very impressed so far!

I might even finish sharpening the iron next! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (22 Oct 2010)

Have been finishing off the iron and doing some reading up on the cap screw which is too short now and will need modifying a tad...and at the same time...I sharpened the iron to my satisfaction so that I may play....






I have to admit...I want to just go on playing and playing with it...the shavings are regular....thin and require very little effort to produce.

I have tested it on a number of hardwoods and some pine just for fun and it performs spectacularly on long and end grain alike.

Now all I have to do is find some tool cupboard space! :? 

This has been a rather interesting journey and leads me on to the steeper of these slopes we love so much....really....honestly!

Cheers guys and gals

Jimi


----------



## jimi43 (22 Oct 2010)

Thought I would just photograph a lineup of the infills so far...

Amazing what you can get at a bootfair...less than £30...






Big beast that Spiers...






Jim


----------



## Richard T (23 Oct 2010)

Absolutely stunning line up. 
I can resist no more ... I have some steel plate arriving this afternoon. 
Jim, could you let me know how thick the two lever caps are at the shoulder, where the pivot screws are? - I tried drawing one out in the forge the other day but when I spread the shoulders they ended up just too thin. So I need to start with stock that is about right and draw either end.
I know they are usually cast or milled but if I can forge 'em, I will. 
Many thanks and congrats at such excellent refurbs.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Oct 2010)

Hi Richard

Thanks for the kind words....it has been fun!

I think that Philly has the diagram for these things...I can't put my hand on the one for the actual lever cap and to be honest...you have to size them according to the scale of the plane....

I think this is easiest done with a block of brass....cut file or mill depending on what you have.

Derek has some details on infill building on his excellent site HERE

....and his review of the beautiful Marcou S15/BU Smoother may be of great help too!

And Aled has made a superb smoother HERE

Lots of resources on Google if you look for "Building and Infill Plane"

Good luck and please post WIP pictures and details...

I am embarking on my own one soon....

Jim


----------



## toolsntat (23 Oct 2010)

Hey up Jim, you can edit the thread title and remove the :?: mark :wink: 

Just been thumbing through some Stanley Auction catalogues and there was one the same as yours  

Sale 53,lot482....
Very rare,early dovetailed steel block plane by SPIERS 8" X 2 1/2" rosewood infill condition G estimated ???-???

Andy

You will have pm 8)


----------



## jimi43 (23 Oct 2010)

toolsntat":rff09edh said:


> Hey up Jim, you can edit the thread title and remove the :?: mark :wink:
> 
> Just been thumbing through some Stanley Auction catalogues and there was one the same as yours
> 
> ...



Good LORD! Andy!!

It really went for that much! OMG! Any possibility of you scanning that page? Did it have a picture?

I am going to replace the cap screw but keep the old one until I can do something with it as it is still too short...

I decided to whittle up another one for now to remove the packing on the chip breaker.

It needs to be about 7/8" diameter but I haven't got any brass rod that wide so will have to get some...meanwhile...

I don't have the right die to cut a thread yet so I had to turn up a knob top on the lathe and then mount threaded rod on it....Then comes the problem of cutting the knurling...  

I decide to do this by hand with a three square file...so FINALLY I found a use for that drill sharpening jig I was going to get rid of!!!






Perfect for controlling the workpiece and slowly moving it around....






The results are quite acceptable....since I am going to mash it up a bit afterwards....






See you in about...oh...a week or so!!!

 

Jim


----------



## xy mosian (23 Oct 2010)

What a cracking job you're doing there Jimi, a pleasure to drool over. 
For the 'short' lever cap screw, how about an un-threaded plain brass button let into the end? By the look of your images a couple of mm extra length could do it.

xy


----------



## Richard T (23 Oct 2010)

Hey... thanks for the diagram. That's very clear. And the links - have been everywhere except Derek's Marcou review ... now that's a plane to aspire to. 
Been looking at old ones, new ones, having speaks with Bill Carter (great chap!) and all in all thoroughly hurling myself down this slope - it's ok though, I'm a blacksmith and it's sort of what I do. 
The chap arrived with the steel plate: 3, 4, 5, and 6mm plates, aprox. 70mm wide and 28" long. That should keep me busy for a bit. Haven't got any brass/bronze yet, nor done any serious negotiating - so far, when I find someone who carries gunmetal alloys, they don't do plate.

About knurling, I've noticed that quite a few lever cap screws have turned grooves so that the knurl is only taken on thin strips - which looks very fancy but would also take a lot of strain off the lathe .. just a thought. 
I particularly like the idea of the slanted paterns that give more grip undoing and less doing up. There are so many clever innovations old and new; it's difficult to decide who's to steal first.


----------



## jimi43 (25 Oct 2010)

Hi XY

Thanks for the kind words...

I had thought of extending the original and I probably will but I needed to practice the complex art of getting used to my Myford and filing again...so I whittled this one up to see...






Far too small of course but I needed to work with the plane and it wasn't QUITE tight enough...it kept slipping...

Even though this is a tad primative...it is hand hewn versus milled so I am getting there...the second half was done with a new file I got at the bootfair today...a nice little Nicholson of Canada "Double Ender" three square that my dealer got for me for £3...a BARGAIN!

50p more than the whole plane but I was feeling flush! :wink: 

As I am going to build infills in the future...I felt that I should get at one with these bits and bobs so I can slowly improve techniques as I go alone rather than wasting valuable stock later when I go for real!

It works...looks of for now and I will keep the original safe for fixing up - probably with the plain button as you suggest.

Hi Richard...yes that diagram is all you need for a coffin...good luck with that. The Marcou is indeed an inspiration as are Holteys and of course...the Sauer and Steiners...which are my favourites...I mean...just LOOK at this one...






...simply stunning! Honduran Rosewood...






Anyway...off to test the infill now that I have the iron fully tightened...

More later!

Jim


----------



## GazPal (25 Oct 2010)

It's either horrible or I'm deeply jealous and my vote goes with the latter. :lol: 

Very nice work and craftsmanship on all counts.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (25 Oct 2010)

Stop bumping this thread... ffs.. I cant stop drooling over jim's find..


----------



## GazPal (25 Oct 2010)

Pvt_Ryan":p5v6gb6e said:


> Stop bumping this thread... ffs.. I cant stop drooling over jimi43's find..



Fat chance! :lol: It's too drool worthy.  :wink:


----------



## jimi43 (20 Nov 2010)

I make no apologies for resurrecting this thread in the interest of further enlightenment and the results of some extensive research....

Just a reminder...I found this little guy for a few quid at a bootfair...







...which I had thought to be an old Spiers smoother and during the journey that was the first three pages of this thread...we discussed the validity of this...

One Eureka moment came when I up-ended the defaced logo on the lever cap...to magically reveal the logo I was searching for:






....the confusion then being...why was this upside down?

Well...recently I was trolling the web anew...and stumbled upon the excellent website which is Best Things dot com.... - a US based website with a wealth of information about British Infill Planes!

Therein...flicking through the wonderful images of their collection of marvelous infills...I espied this beautiful little baby:






This is labelled.....



> BM100555 Spiers, Ayr This is a rare original model Spiers panel plane in very genuine condition. The handle spur is shortened, but a long time ago and it is well blended in. There is a patch on the front but where a stike button has been removed. That is the only evidence of any recent activity. Frankly, I would put a strike button back. The dovetailed body has no pitting and is very nice. The blade is an old replacement that fits fine. The unpolished lever cap is engraved with the original owner's name with some of the nicest engraving that I have ever seen on a tool. A rare and important plane for the advanced collector. Good $1595



....which makes for interesting reading but just look at the closeup of the beautifully engraved lever cap:






AN UPSIDE DOWN LEVER CAP SPIERS LOGO!!!

Couple this with the original lever cap screw....






...and you see this matches mine almost exactly...all be it that they are different models entirely...this proves beyond doubt that my little bootfair find...is indeed....without question now...a genuine old plane from the Spiers of Ayr factory!

I am made up with this news...and am now going to try to retore the long threaded rod on the original screw cap so that I can retain that originality as well....

Really chuffed with this find!

Just goes to show...a little research brings rich rewards!

Cheers guys and gals...hope you enjoyed the new info as much as I did...or am I just the only sad sod on this site!!!!? 8) 

Jimi


----------



## toolsntat (20 Nov 2010)

jimi43":280a76b9 said:


> Cheers guys and gals...hope you enjoyed the new info as much as I did...or am I just the only sad sod on this site!!!!? 8)
> 
> Jimi



I knew it (sorry forget to scan the auction pic  ) Well done for finding the proof!!

Only Sad Sod ? Nah, so keep up the hunt and then join us at a show :roll: :wink: 
See the early Spiers (not marked :evil: ) panel on the end :?: 
Cheers
Andy


----------



## yetloh (20 Nov 2010)

You guys are clearly deeply addictedto that most addictive of drugs _planus infillia_ and you have my deepest sympathy. If you have not already stoked your habit by visiting the little tool museum at Leeside Tools in the village of Yapton between Chichester and Arundel, I can recommend it. 

Leeside is a secondhand tool shop and in my experience rarely has anything of great interest, but what it does have is a little museum which is absolutely stuffed with a huge variety of old woodworking tools. You can't get in - only look through the windows - it is so stuffed that it would be difficult for two people to get in anyway, but it really is a jaw dropping collection. I think the collection was assembled over many years by the grandfather of the guy who currently runs the business.

Jim


----------



## AndyT (20 Nov 2010)

toolsntat":3uselfr6 said:


> Only Sad Sod ? Nah, so keep up the hunt and then join us at a show :roll: :wink:
> See the early Spiers (not marked :evil: ) panel on the end :?:
> Cheers
> Andy



Andy - is that impressive display yours? If so, I think some of us would like to know where and when you will next be setting it out!


----------



## penwithchris (25 Sep 2013)

Not to be too critical about your display but there seems to be a lot of very average stuff present. As for the Spiers infill plane I have seen it deteriorate through the postings from a quite rare early Spiers to something that is almost unrecognisable as an important mid nineteenth century survivor :?


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Sep 2013)

jimi43":3pkqzfx2 said:


> More to come and in my blog.....
> Jim



Nice find.............I bet you paid more than £2 for that telescope!!!


----------



## jimi43 (25 Sep 2013)

Grayorm":3tdtt1u9 said:


> jimi43":3tdtt1u9 said:
> 
> 
> > More to come and in my blog.....
> ...




Ha!!! Indeed I did Graham....but far far less than the new price thankfully!

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## jimi43 (28 Sep 2013)

Actually it's funny you should mention the telescope as it's the main reason I haven't been around on the UKW lately...it's kind of taken up most of my time but following the resurrection of this ancient thread...I had a particularly horrible piece of white wood to smooth today in the final stages of construction of my observatory...you know the sort...grain in both directions...knots every inch...that sort of horrible.

So I thought I would try out the old Spiers on it to try to tame it...






It absolutely conquered it where the other smoothers I had just caused tearout!






I'm sure old Stew would be rather chuffed and a little astounded that his little sideline was still being used in the 21st century in the manner for which it was intended! :wink: 

Jimi


----------

